Ask HN: What are the recipe websites to beat? - nvr219
======
JonGarfield
In terms of what? Quality of recipes, discoverability of recipes, or curation
of recipes? For curation it's hard to beat the Paprika app (offline use is
essential, which websites don't provide).

------
octamer
In terms of a high-volume, crowdsourced site, allrecipes.com is definitely up
there, but their UI definitely leaves something to be desired.

